# Moth in Nesting Box Materials



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just cleaned out the untreated Rimu/Matai Wood Shavings from the Cockatiel nestbox and found one moth in it.










I put the wool blanket over the nesting box on colder nights as I lost 2 chicks during a cold snap just to keep them warmer. This is an outside entrance to the house up one side of the house and for some reason the wind comes straight in on the cage - the winds roar from the back of the house and go past the door or rage from the sea side front of the house (2 blocks away) and go past the door.

Not sure if the moth came from the wool blanket or not but it is inside the nesting box. The chicks fledged a few days ago and noticed the mum wasn't about today so decided to change the nesting material.

Any tips on what I need to keep the moths away. I saw a thread with ideas for seed bins and breeding areas but this isn't the same.

Many thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The moth may have come from the seed and flew in the nestbox. Since most bedding is not edible then moths will not thrive/eat from it.


----------



## Kiwigal67 (Nov 21, 2010)

That's a relief - thank you. I have only read posts "you don't want to get moths", "luckily I haven't got moths" that I don't know what it means or what to do. But I'll give the nestbox a good clean and get some sunshine into it tomorrow and then put in fresh nesting material ready for her again.


----------

